# Juvenile angelfish stopped eating



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

So I have a young koi angelfish that has suddenly stopped eating. He looks healthy, no signs of injury or sickness. He is also hiding in the back of the tank all day. I don't think he is getting bullied, though my female angel chases him every now and then. Its not enough to be an issue though. All the other fish are acting normal, active and eating as usual. He was acting a little more interested in food today, actually ate a small flake. He may have spit it out though. The other fish include:

1 female angelfish
4 turquoise rainbows
3 banded rainbows
4 bettas (1 male, 3 females)
6 harlequin rasboras
3 otocinclus

The tank is 75 gallons, moderately to heavily planted, and gets waterchanges every other week. I would test my water for you guys, but I am sick and feel pretty tired right now. I believe the water is fine though. I will test if I need to though. If you guys have an idea what's wrong or how to get him to eat something that would be great. Thanks


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Dose anybody at least know how I could get him to eat something? If I can get him to eat something then maybe I can figure out what's really wrong with him. I just don't want to loose him.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I'd remove it from the tank and put it in another tank. Or remove the female and see if he starts eating again.

You could also try beef heart or blood worms. If those don't work then perhaps he has parasites?


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

I don't really have the means to remove them. I do have a 15 gallon around, but its not up and running so I don't really want to take anybody out. The female doesn't appear to be harassing him to much. 

I need to try the bloodworms and beefheart. I have been sick so I haven't feed much other than flakes. I think one day I tried Mysis shrimp and he completely ignored it. Now that I think about it I think I feed bloodworms a few days ago and he ignored that to. 

And no I have not done a waterchange because I have been sick. They certainly have gone longer than 2 weeks without a waterchange though.


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Ok so I got him to eat a little a couple days ago. His apatite just wasn't there. He ate ok, but not even close to what he normally eats. He seems interested, but he is not eating with the vigor that he should be. Yesterday he didn't eat because my rainbows activity scared him off. He begs just a little. He is out and about when the lights are off, but when they come on he just sits in the corner until he decides to move. I don't notice anything different with him physically. I am going to do a water change and test my water later. Then we can go from there.


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Ok so I tested my water and everything was normal. 

ph - 7.4-7.6
ammonia/nitrite - 0 
nitrate - 0-5 

I also did a 50% waterchange and that seemed to perk the little guy up a bit. He is a little more interested I food. What would make his appetite low though?


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

So I think it was the water. He is eating like a pig agian  Yay!


----------

